# Woodshed progress



## Stegman (Aug 27, 2012)

After a couple of weekends of work shoehorned around a vacation, the shed is 3/4 complete. All that remains is to slap on the roof and put in an partition wall - and fill it with wood, of course.

The shed portion is 8x12. I'm hoping it will hold about four cords stacked tight.

The photos show the prep work, the progress after the first day, and where I'm at as of this morning.


----------



## onetracker (Aug 27, 2012)

pretty slick woodshed!

i see a chiar in there. sure its not going to end up as a poker room?


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

onetracker said:


> pretty slick woodshed!
> 
> i see a chiar in there. sure its not going to end up as a poker room?


 
I was thinking the same thing Tracker,,,   I bet he sat back and admired his work for minute.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking great
Should be ready for the wood soon.
Think how good it'll look when full of wood 

The chair is there for the boss to sit in & watch


----------



## Stegman (Aug 28, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> I was thinking the same thing Tracker,,, I bet he sat back and admired his work for minute.


 
You nailed it. I plopped my butt down in there for 15 minutes after finishing.

I'm a bit bummed, as I just found out that one shouldn't put metal roofing over pressure treated lumber. So now it's back to the lumber yard for some purlins.


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stegman said:


> You nailed it. I plopped my butt down in there for 15 minutes after finishing.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed, as I just found out that one shouldn't put metal roofing over pressure treated lumber. So now it's back to the lumber yard for some purlins.


 
Why is that?


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you have the lumber and materials or did you buy for this project?  Just curious how much this type of shed would cost me if I put one up. Looks good BTW.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 28, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> Why is that?


 
 I think the treated stuff can cause the metal to corrode.
Might get away with painting the treated stuff before the roof goes on.
Purlins are probably a good idea though.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 28, 2012)

Stegman said:


> You nailed it. I plopped my butt down in there for 15 minutes after finishing.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed, as I just found out that one shouldn't put metal roofing over pressure treated lumber. So now it's back to the lumber yard for some purlins.


 Attach some strips of tar paper to the tops of the PT rafters, then lay down the roofing.


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 28, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Looking great
> Should be ready for the wood soon.
> Think how good it'll look when full of wood
> 
> The chair is there for the boss to sit in & watch


 
You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Stegman (Aug 29, 2012)

Apparently the stuff they treat the lumber with can cause corrosion. Not sure I buy it - seems like it might be a CYA type thing from the roofing manufacturers - but the purlins won't cost much and will make it easier to lay down the roof.

As far as cost goes, when all is said and done I'm looking at about $750 for the whole deal. But that includes $100 for the gravel base. I also could have save some money using non-pressure treated rafters. Live and learn.

With cheaper roofing than I'm going to buy and no gravel, you could probably do it for $500 or so.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks great! You could also use osb and a layer of tar paper under the tin. That would add some weight and help hold it down if the wind gets under it. My Dad had a tin shed behind the garage when I was 8 or so. We had a bad storm and the wind picked it up over the garage and dropped it in the front yard. So I am always concerned when a structure isn't tied to the ground.

Billy


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

Stegman said:


> I'm a bit bummed, as I just found out that one shouldn't put metal roofing over pressure treated lumber.


Why not take a sheet of 1/2" plywood and rip it into 1 1/2" strips, put them on top of the rafters and THEN put your metal roof on that.  That's what I'd be doing.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 29, 2012)

Stegman ...
The problem with the metal and fasteners in pt wood is the process they now use to treat the wood . It used to be CCA ,now it's ACQ . Search ACQ if you have any concerns about it attacking your fasteners or roofing . 
Great looking shed BTW !


----------



## Stegman (Aug 30, 2012)

Great news: I got a great deal on painted, metal roofing from my local hardware store. Four three-foot panels cut to length [9 feet] and screws for $129. That's what I would have paid for generic metal or Ondura roofing at Lowes, which would have been a pain to install due to cutting and with more seams.

Looks like it wasn't the budget-buster I had feared. That brings the total cost of the woodshed to about $725.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice set up, looking good!


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 30, 2012)

Stegman said:


> Apparently the stuff they treat the lumber with can cause corrosion. Not sure I buy it - seems like it might be a CYA type thing from the roofing manufacturers -.


 

No its true and it applies to anything type of metal that comes in contact with it. I frame houses and we have to use hot dipped galvanized nails and anchor bolts not electro galvanized.
We have to use copper flashing instead of aluminum flashing on top of the foundation.

http://www.strongtie.com/productuse/ptwoodfaqs.html

Oh and by the way, nice framing


----------

